# Aircraft Pilots



## goneflying87

Anyone here that fly recreational or commercial aircraft? What were your most memorable times as a student or memorable flight?

I learned on a 1972 Cessna 172-L Skyhawk; did not wanted to do glass cockpit; really liked old school steam gauges.

Most memorable flight, Aircraft Cessna 172 (N4415R)a.k.a "Air Force One" due to the colors:
We took of from the San Fernando Valley heading West to the coast; mission was to practice touch and go's (my favorite maneuver). My instructor decided to practice some steep turns; VOR interception; stalls; and unusual recoveries. At the time we were a bit North of the airport when I hear control tower call out "Cessna 15R, traffic on your 11 o clock crossing to your 1, report once you have sight" bam! Spotted the traffic it was a C-130 going to Point Mugu Naval base. After that instructor decided to practice a few touch and go's; we were on base and next thing I notice a P-51 Mustang flying passing under us! and must admit I was so happy to see those bird near me in the air! The aircraft I was flying did had small oval windows on top of the ceiling; we were flying back to base where we encounter a Fedex A300 Flying West bound over us and we were heading East about 2,500 ft part from each other. Must admit that was one of my favorite flights; in fact the same aircraft was my first cross country solo I did in. It was on a hot Summer evening in where the aircraft was over heating but still managed to complete the flight.


----------



## pennstater2005

@dfw_pilot


----------



## dfw_pilot

Cool thread. I've got some buddies on the FX A300 . . . and plenty of memorable flights. I'll get back to this thread when I have more time.


----------



## Ylli

Commercial/CFI, but have been inactive for 20+ years. Have time in everything from a Piper cub to a Stearman (PT-17) to Cessna 150/152/172/177/182/210/310/340/421, Citabria, Beech Baron & Debonair. Have a couple minutes left seat time in a KingAir.

Don't know if I could pass the medical any more, but I am tempted to try.


----------



## 440mag

I don't fly (but I am the son of a Navy Hellcat pilot, may he RIP!) although I saw this on another (shooters') forums and thought of y'all:

There is a runway in New Hampshire (NOT Mass.  with designations ITAWT ITAWA PUDYE TTATT

The missed approach waypoint caps it off.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

440mag said:


> I don't fly (but I am the son of a Navy Hellcat pilot, may he RIP!) although I saw this on another (shooters') forums and thought of y'all:
> 
> There is a runway in Massachusetts with designations ITAWT ITAWA PUDYE TTATT
> 
> The missed approach waypoint caps it off.


That's a good one to mention here!

Except it's actually in New Hampshire. The waypoints are associated with the old Pease AFB, which is now known as "Pease International Tradeport."


----------



## 440mag

Good catch, thanks (thumbs Up!) initial post edited!


----------



## CFI

I fly for a major airline but the most interesting flight I've done lately was a 45 minute intro flight as a student in a 172 on floats. Now that is fun!


----------



## FlyMike

Just stumbled across this thread, very cool. Never would have guessed there to be this many pilots on this forum.


----------



## Ylli

CFI said:


> I fly for a major airline but the most interesting flight I've done lately was a 45 minute intro flight as a student in a 172 on floats. Now that is fun!


Later, you'll have to try skis.


----------



## goneflying87

CFI said:


> I fly for a major airline but the most interesting flight I've done lately was a 45 minute intro flight as a student in a 172 on floats. Now that is fun!


Majority of the airline pilots tell me the best times of their flight careers were when they were students. Show up for your lesson not knowing what you are expecting for that day. Other than that been a commercial pilot is pretty much repetitive lol.


----------



## dfw_pilot

One of my best memories as a pilot in training was my first solo flight. I was in a C-172 and I had a really large instructor. He got out on the taxiway and told me: "This thing is going to climb like a homesick angel with me out of here." I shot off, headed around the patch, and as I came back in on final approach, I felt this overwhelming sense of calm, like: "How cool is this?" I landed and taxied back up to my instructor, who said to look over there - he pointed over to the parking lot where my parents sat in the car. He had invited them to come watch but no one told me so as to not make me nervous. It was a great day. I was 16.

A couple years later at Purdue, I lost two friends in a crash during a multi-engine training accident. I also lost a friend who crashed in Dubai flying UPS 6. Those are humble reminders that life is precious and you always have to be ready.

Lots of great experiences flying at the airlines. I've been blessed to see the Thunderbirds pass over me flying to an airshow in formation, saw the Concord landing at JFK, and had to make a turn to stay a safe distance away from Air Force One descending into Boston. Watching the sun rise over the South China sea with thunderstorms starting to build is glorious. Cities like Singapore, Hong Kong, Tokyo, Johannesburg, and Shanghai are awesome when you have a long overnight.

It's also pretty wild to be out over the Pacific on a moonless night. Spin the map range up to 600+ miles and not see an airport anywhere. In cases like that, if trouble occurs, it won't end well. At the same time, there are more stars to be seen than anywhere else I can think of. It's truly amazing and I get a front row seat to see how small we really are out in the universe. There is truly nothing I'd rather do than fly, and it's been God's gift that I am able to have a job I really love.

dfw (Boeing or I aint going)

Bug smashers | Saab 340 | Embraer 145 | 727 Panel | 747 | 757 | 767


----------



## FlyMike

All of the "firsts" for me have been very memorable, first solo, first checkride, first flights to new places, etc. It's hard for me to pick just one. Abnormal events have always been memorable for me too, no matter how big or small the event was, they always stick with me.


----------



## CFI

goneflying87 said:


> CFI said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fly for a major airline but the most interesting flight I've done lately was a 45 minute intro flight as a student in a 172 on floats. Now that is fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Majority of the airline pilots tell me the best times of their flight careers were when they were students. Show up for your lesson not knowing what you are expecting for that day. Other than that been a commercial pilot is pretty much repetitive lol.
Click to expand...

For me it was my time as a GA instructor that was the most enjoyable. The flying at a small airport was varried and it was fun to see and fly in lots of different models of planes. Hanging out in the FBO or outside at a picnic table with a cup of coffee or a Coke talking with the old timers was invaluable and a great way to pass the day. And watching someone go from zero experience to solo to their private ticket was very rewarding.

Maybe I'll do it again someday in retirement.

CFI
Saab 340, CRJ200, Embraer 190, Airbus 320


----------



## goneflying87

dfw_pilot said:


> One of my best memories as a pilot in training was my first solo flight. I was in a C-172 and I had a really large instructor. He got out on the taxiway and told me: "This thing is going to climb like a homesick angel with me out of here." I shot off, headed around the patch, and as I came back in on final approach, I felt this overwhelming sense of calm, like: "How cool is this?" I landed and taxied back up to my instructor, who said to look over there - he pointed over to the parking lot where my parents sat in the car. He had invited them to come watch but no one told me so as to not make me nervous. It was a great day. I was 16.
> 
> A couple years later at Purdue, I lost two friends in a crash during a multi-engine training accident. I also lost a friend who crashed in Dubai flying UPS 6. Those are humble reminders that life is precious and you always have to be ready.
> 
> Lots of great experiences flying at the airlines. I've been blessed to see the Thunderbirds pass over me flying to an airshow in formation, saw the Concord landing at JFK, and had to make a turn to stay a safe distance away from Air Force One descending into Boston. Watching the sun rise over the South China sea with thunderstorms starting to build is glorious. Cities like Singapore, Hong Kong, Tokyo, Johannesburg, and Shanghai are awesome when you have a long overnight.
> 
> It's also pretty wild to be out over the Pacific on a moonless night. Spin the map range up to 600+ miles and not see an airport anywhere. In cases like that, if trouble occurs, it won't end well. At the same time, there are more stars to be seen than anywhere else I can think of. It's truly amazing and I get a front row seat to see how small we really are out in the universe. There is truly nothing I'd rather do than fly, and it's been God's gift that I am able to have a job I really love.
> 
> dfw (Boeing or I aint going)
> 
> Bug smashers | Saab 340 | Embraer 145 | 727 Panel | 747 | 757


I am sorry for your lost of your friends; I remember my first solo on a Cessna 172 it was White with Yellow stripes. I clearly remember my instructor telling me "ok you will be doing your first cross country solo; one issue thou is that the aircraft engine tends to overheat. I added extra oil so you should be good. If it starts to over heat on the climb just level out let the engine cool and then climb again. If you have to report it tower" It was a really stressful 77.3 nm flight one way and then another 77.3 nm way back. First and last time I got that aircraft to do my solo flights. Initially I was suppose to do it a few weeks earlier with the same aircraft but the radios were acting up and decided not to fly at all!!!!


----------



## goneflying87

These were one of the aircrafts in the fleet that I love to fly; it was nice solid and reliable. The second picture was when I was coming back from Bakerfield airport to Whiteman airport (77.3nm) flight.


----------



## goneflying87

FlyMike said:


> All of the "firsts" for me have been very memorable, first solo, first checkride, first flights to new places, etc. It's hard for me to pick just one. Abnormal events have always been memorable for me too, no matter how big or small the event was, they always stick with me.


I still remember landing on my first uncontrol airfield near Santa Barbara, Ca I was reading the directory for departure instructions. I remember clearly reading about gliders in the vicinity but the most surprise was about livestock been around the airport. I remember once crossing over the mountains I started to observe the airport from far away to see if I can spot any livestock that will impede the landing lol. One the way we were able to see thunderstorm about 40 miles away from us; we were transitioning from the Valley to Point Mugu which clearly told us that the radar service was terminated due to maintenance on one of the antennas. The only option was to climb higher (we will be violating VFR rules due to ceiling distance from the aircraft) or continue on our own discretion; which we proceeded with no VFR flight following. Hit some really good turbulence category 2.


----------



## dfw_pilot

goneflying87 said:


>


And the love affair begins . . .


----------



## FlyMike

goneflying87 said:


> FlyMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of the "firsts" for me have been very memorable, first solo, first checkride, first flights to new places, etc. It's hard for me to pick just one. Abnormal events have always been memorable for me too, no matter how big or small the event was, they always stick with me.
> 
> 
> 
> I still remember landing on my first uncontrol airfield near Santa Barbara, Ca I was reading the directory for departure instructions. I remember clearly reading about gliders in the vicinity but the most surprise was about livestock been around the airport. I remember once crossing over the mountains I started to observe the airport from far away to see if I can spot any livestock that will impede the landing lol. One the way we were able to see thunderstorm about 40 miles away from us; we were transitioning from the Valley to Point Mugu which clearly told us that the radar service was terminated due to maintenance on one of the antennas. The only option was to climb higher (we will be violating VFR rules due to ceiling distance from the aircraft) or continue on our own discretion; which we proceeded with no VFR flight following. Hit some really good turbulence category 2.
Click to expand...

Gliders are sneaky, it's hard to notice them until you're real close to them. Same thing with skydivers. I used to buzz around in a C-182 doing fire patrol for the Georgia Forestry Commission and got a little closer to them than I personally would have liked to.


----------



## goneflying87

dfw_pilot said:


> goneflying87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the love affair begins . . .
Click to expand...

This was my most favorite aircraft to fly; I nicknamed it Air Force One due to the colors.


----------



## gintasr

Commercial, CFI/II.

Have not flown in 10+ years.

Ended up furloughed a few times in 2007 with the crashing economy. Quit flying and went to work for the government.

Currently an ATC for New York ARTCC.


----------



## LouisvilleGrubber

Private Pilot here. No longer flying. Busy with the grass. Would love to get back into it.


----------



## Talental

Just came across this thread. I would love to learn how to fly. It just seems cost prohibitive. Getting my license would be doable but gettting enough hours to be considered/feel safe seems REALLY expensive .


----------



## dfw_pilot

I paid for my private license by mowing lawns, so I think it's doable if you want to.

Paying to rent a plane to go joy flying or somewhere for lunch can get pricey, like you say.


----------



## Talental

Is it better to rent or buy a very old Cessna 182? 
I would love to learn. It just seems very intimidating. And of course I do worry about the safety of it as well.


----------



## dfw_pilot

@Talental, Like I say here, if it *F*lies, *F*loats, or *F*lirts, _RENT_ it.


----------



## mak474

@dfw_pilot I've heard that statement before, so true! Anyway I'm not a pilot, have a bit of stick time growing up with an uncle that owned numerous planes. Growing up I remember flying w/ him in his Leer, Citation and MU-2.

Still got the aviation bug, but I chose a different path in aviation. I'm actually an A&P, but since 2015 I've been in engineering instead.


----------



## testwerke

Wish I had the time and money to become a private pilot. Growing up I flew with my dad in both a 172 and a Piper Cherokee. Miss those days and wish I could extend the same to my son when he's old enough to remember.

I was gifted a discovery flight at a local flying school so perhaps my wife would be on board. Her father was a private pilot as well.


----------



## Alex_18

Not a pilot but I am an A&P mechanic. Work on helicopters. Here is my baby...


----------



## Too_Tall

@dfw_pilot do you fly the 75 for our local airline?


----------



## dfw_pilot

If you are @Too_Tall Jones, I want an autograph!

I live in the metroplex but fly for the Purple team over in Memphis.


----------



## Too_Tall

dfw_pilot said:


> If you are @Too_Tall Jones, I want an autograph!
> 
> I live in the metroplex but fly for the Purple team over in Memphis.


I'll give ya an autograph but it won't be worth much. I just got picked up by our friendly neighborhood airline. Start next month. I flew adhoc freight moving auto parts for a few years. Glad that's behind me.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Too_Tall said:


> I just got picked up by our friendly neighborhood airline. Start next month. I flew adhoc freight moving auto parts for a few years. Glad that's behind me.


Hey, that's awesome and congrats!


----------



## Togo

Wow I didn't realize so many pilots were on this forum.

Most memorable moment was probably doing my first solo and long solo commercial cross country. Just something about finishing those two flights makes you feel so accomplished.

So far I've flown C172, Arrow, Seminole, a little bit of training in the CRJ-200 before the recession in 2008 and have recently begun my rotorcraft in a Bell 407.


----------



## ErosionWizard

Sweet that a few of y'all fly. My father the Lt.Col used to fly the CH46. He had a bunch of hours in Vietnam. Sometime after getting home he decided to go reserves. He didn't want us to move so much. He didn't get to fly anymore. I wish I could have gone up with him atleast once. He has some crazy stories about that big bird. Sounds like lots of good times when you can just fly were you need to go.


----------



## Noclssgt

I was going through the pilot program at university of Cincinnati back in 2000. Was flying a cessna 152, couple flights before I was able to do check ride for my recreational and my financial aid ran out. They sent a payment book for 200 a month when I was making 7 bucks an hour. That "didnt fly" and I had to drop out.

I remember the landing contests me and my instructor used to have. I could usually land so easy the tires wouldnt chirp and I'd ride the wheelie out for a good 50 yards &#128513;


----------



## V35B

Most memorable for me was taking off at KXBP just after dark and a deer darted under me right after I rotated. I had one wheel barely touch his back and it shook the plane a little. I flew the pattern, landed, checked the plane and my shorts, and took off again. That airport is rural and dark, you don't see much out there. I learned in a Cherokee 180, have flown 172's, 206's, TBM's, King Airs and currently have a B36TC Bonanza.


----------



## TommyTester

CFI-G ... going on 20 years.

[media]https://vimeo.com/47954882[/media]


----------



## dfw_pilot

Sorry for the bump.

@717driver, I never realized how similar MD kept the 717 cockpit to the MD-11.


----------



## Kizzle65

So great to see that we have a good number of pilots on here and obsessed with our lawns. I fly for one of the airline guys on the bus.

Most memorable time was my first solo x-country and got slightly lost out in the middle of nowhere OK. Called up flight watch and they started to triangulate my position. A bit longer I ended up hitting my intended airport but the calls were made to my instructor. We kind of laughed it off but let me tell you, I got REALLY good with finding my position among VORs after that point LMFAO.


----------



## driver_7

dfw_pilot said:


> Sorry for the bump.
> 
> @717driver, I never realized how similar MD kept the 717 cockpit to the MD-11.


Haha! It's _very_ similar. The box does not like short legs, it has a lot of things in it left over from oceanic flying that we'll never use on it. When you are on a flight where you don't reach your planned cruise, say HSV-ATL, then it gives up on descent planning and PROF modes are nearly useless. It's a great machine and the avionics package is awesome, it's just comical how much was Copy + Paste. They even left the gap for the 3rd engine start switch, but just removed the switch. I wish we had the MD-11 seats, though.


----------



## thompwa

My most memorable flight was when I was doing one of my early solo cross countries as a student. I picked out an airport about 65nm away with a greasy diner nearby and took off on my way in a faded Old piper warrior. I remember my instructor making a point to say that he had signed me off to take off and land only at my destinations and nowhere else. All was well on my way there, picturesque day, uneventful flight....I land and head in for lunch. Finish up and head back to the plane to make my way back home. About the time the wheels left the ground I get this overwhelming feeling that I'm about to have a problem. About 2-3 min go by and I've decided that today could be the day that I poop my pants as an adult.

As I contemplated for the entire flight home whether to break the rules and land somewhere else or poop my pants It made for one of the most unpleasant flights I've ever taken.

Lessons learned. If you eat a greasy burger on a flight In a small airplane...You may want to declare a different type of emergency.


----------



## dfw_pilot

LOL


----------



## Blackshirtproud

I worked a flight line for a number of years and still today, it was my favorite job, ever. Was in the thick of it during 911 and we were also a dod ramp. I never got my license, but flew our 172 rentals many times with my friend who was atc.

I really loved the aviation game but unfortunately, after 911, the private game really died and being the highest paid guy and still struggling, it was time to find another career.

God bless you guys who stuck with it.


----------



## OnlyMayo

USAF Flight Engineer. Previously on C-130E/H/H1/H2/H3. Now on C-37A/B (Gulfstream GV/G550). Also A&P License.


----------



## Zach Taylor

Navy P-3 and P-8 Pilot. Looking to hop over to the civilian side next year. Hoping all this craziness passes and things get back to normal.

The most memorable flight was flying out of the Boneyard (Davis-Monthan AFB), Wife was the plane commander, got a good picture that is hanging on the wall at home.


----------



## dfw_pilot

The sun is chasing away the moon over the San Gabriel mountains as they hold in the cloud cover over the LA basin this morning.


----------



## FlowRider

@dfw_pilot

^^^^ That is a really beautiful picture. Looks like you are in a spaceship of some kind....  :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot

[media]https://youtu.be/nWemO4v2KhQ[/media]​


----------



## crzipilot

Currently with the dfw airline, through metamorphosis &#129315;&#129315;

Most memorable flight was my son and wife surprising me with him picking me up at local airport after he got all his ratings. First time in a small airplane in 25+ years. Had to tell him not to be afraid to take it away from me on landing. &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;

My solo memorable as my instructor was a bit. He jumps out send me back up. As I'm starting to flare I notice something out the corner of my eye. It's my instructor on a moped on edge of runway pacing me reenacting the Tom cruise top gun scene on his motorcycle.

Freight dogged it for a number years in the 90's, out of corrosion corner in MIA. Too many
stories. Late night over Mexico in 727. Aft air stairs came unlocked and procedures had us depressurize open door and raise stairs. (Was a pax charter so we out a life line on a flight attendant and let her take the few steps down to pull the handle). It didn't work had to get seat belts daisy chained around the handle back into cabin to keep the handle and air stairs locked up) 
Max weight Take off in a dc-8-63. Break ground and fire bell goes off. F/E goes to immediately open dump chutes, nothing happens. Company had safety wired the dump chutes up as owner was tired of us wasting his gas. 
Lost best friend / room mate in fine air 101 in mia '97. 
Flown around the globe in all sorts of conditions with no support network once you took off out of MIA. Helped changes tires brakes starters hydraulic lines bleed valves all sorts of crap. Just keep the plane moving (we normally either had a flight mechanic with us or one of the crew (usually fe as we still had a lot of PFE back then)

Now I sit back and enjoy the country club flying and laugh when guys start bitching about their current job.


----------



## dfw_pilot

crzipilot said:


> Freight dogged it for a number years in the 90's, out of corrosion corner in MIA.


Wow, that's pure awesome. When you decide to tell more stories, you'll have my attention and I'll be listening.


----------



## crzipilot

I might have to wait to retire before I incriminate myself any more. &#129315;&#129315;

Was escorted out of Brazil at gun point back across the border to Ciudad del Este in Paraguay. Open border town between Brazil and Paraguay. Then there was the flight eze to wpb. 33 polo ponies. No autopilot. And one horse was insured for a few million.


----------



## driver_7

I guess I'll have to change my avatar now... my efforts to save the Maddog were unsuccessful. Last MD88s and MD90s were delivered to permanent storage/disassembly at BYH yesterday. It was a good run, will miss the sound for sure.


----------



## dfw_pilot

717driver said:


> I guess I'll have to change my avatar now...


I was curious about that - gonna try out the 767?

ETA: Sorry, I forgot the 717 is probably here to stay for a long time.


----------



## driver_7

dfw_pilot said:


> 717driver said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll have to change my avatar now...
> 
> 
> 
> I was curious about that - gonna try out the 767?
> 
> ETA: Sorry, I forgot the 717 is probably here to stay for a long time.
Click to expand...

They're permanently parking half of 717's.  I lost my seat on the 717 too. Waiting in the bullpen now to see what happens 01OCT.


----------



## dfw_pilot

The office, at 38,000 feet over Nashville, TN, headed west.


----------



## arj116

That is a stunning shot! Not a pilot but a huge aviation enthusiast. My uncle has been a bus pilot for 2 decades now A320. 
Aviation as a whole I love!


----------



## ThomasPI

dfw_pilot said:


> The office, at 38,000 feet over Nashville, TN, headed west.


Where's the turn signal LOL?


----------



## dfw_pilot

On the jumpseat catching a ride to ORD. I'll fly this very plane out in the morning to LAX.

(The iPhone does really well even in low light.)


----------



## bassadict69

Sometimes I wish I had been a pilot! I LOVE this thread!!


----------

